# I finally got my scope in for my R-15 VTR!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After waiting nearly 4 1/2 months to get ahold of the Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14 x 40mm scope, it finally arrived! It comes with a BDC reticle instead of the normal crosshairs, which seems cool. But I dont know how well it works. Byron South put one on his R-15 VTR and posted some images on his forum. 
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/ub ... n=53129349

I also got the Coyote Special matching scope rings, Remington R-15VTR risers, and matching 5 round magazine. I really dont know why I wanted so much camo, but it seemed like the thing to do.

I think the thing that really attracted me to this scope as opposed to others (other than the matching Max-1 camo) was the ARD (anti-reflective device) that was put on the scope to prevent game spooking glare. Who knows if it will be all that helpful, but it seemed like a smart idea.

I am excited to shoot it on Saturday. I'll let you guys know how it shoots


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

That is sweet looking let me know how it shoots . I used to have a bushy varmitor with a 24inch ss barrel with a leupold 6-20 and harris bipod. The gun shot like a champ at the range while sitting in a chair, but it was a pain in the ass to pack a mile or so to shoot yotes or rabbits. The combo I had was hard to lay on the ground and get your check down and still get good eye relief. I finally sold it cause I decided a "semi-auto bench rifle" wasnt for me. Later One of my friends bought the Remington and he said he has had alot better luck with the Eye relief.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I must admit.... I have some extreme rifle envy  I had a rock river ar-15 on order, but had to cancel... the wife convinced me that buying a house was more important. For sure let us know how it shoots. Looks like a fine predator killing tool.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Downright nasty look'in !!! _O\ 

I know it can't shoot jack rabbits, cuz there ain't none !!! -O,- :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.45 said:


> Downright nasty look'in !!! _O\
> 
> I know it can't shoot jack rabbits, cuz there ain't none !!! -O,- :wink:


Chaser and I are headed south for Memorial Weekend for some bunny bustin'. We'll let you know if they exist there


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Yes, please post up your write up on the scope. It looks pretty cool. 

How do you use a reticle like that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Chaser and I are headed south for Memorial Weekend for some bunny bustin'. We'll let you know if they exist there


Chaser ?!?! Chaser is going with you ??? :?

He'll lick your ears clean !!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope it was worth the wait. That is a sweet looking set up!

Nice pooch .45....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice pooch .45....


Thanks..... 

Not sure if you know the story or not. Bax* and Chaser found him for me, so I named him 'Chaser'.... :wink:

btw....ha ha...I hijacked the thread... :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pooch .45....
> ...


Nice hijack!

So what does he chase? Besides good looking women on the beach fishing?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It was a good hijack! I have been wondering about that little bugger. Looks good, and happy! Thanks for taking care of him.

PS: did I ever tell you that when I first found him (and his two other siblings) I thought they were skunks because the light was so low, and I almost shot them thinking they were skunks? 



shotgunwill said:


> Yes, please post up your write up on the scope. It looks pretty cool.
> 
> How do you use a reticle like that?


The first circle is for a 100 yard shot, and then where the first circle touches the second circle )( it is supposed to be for a 200 yard shot, the second circle is for a 300 yard shot, and the third is for a 400 yard shot. (I hope I gave the right numbers, the link I posted goes to Byron South's forum and he does a pretty good job explaining it)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I finally got out to give the rifle and scope a try.
I honestly have mixed feelings about it. The BDC reticle is neat because it is easy to quickly acquire a target, but it covers roughly a 2 inch area at 100 yards making it hard for me to really zero in on one spot (this may be different for other shooters, just hard for me). It was easy to make adjustments for windage and elevation which was nice.My scope is the 4.5-14x40mm and it seemed adequate for distance shots.

All in all, it was easy to aim with but not what I would want for marksmanship type shooting. 

As for the rifle....... its going to take some getting used to. I had a very difficult time keeping it steady (hence the few shots out side of the 2 inch ring). Those were purely my fault, and didnt seem to be any fault of the gun. I think the pistol grip made it hard for me to steady it on the bench, so it frustrated me a bit. I also struggled with the collapsable stock. It made my neck hurt after a while, so I wouldnt want to shoot this all day long.

Once I get more accustomed to the rifle, I expect my groups to shrink a bit. What kind of group do you think I should expect?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

At a hundred yards, I'd say that is pretty good, considering the type of rifle and all...

How were you shooting? Standing, sitting, bags, rest or free hand?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> At a hundred yards, I'd say that is pretty good, considering the type of rifle and all...
> 
> How were you shooting? Standing, sitting, bags, rest or free hand?


Sitting with the little rest that is covered in carpet at the Lee Kay Center. I just had a really hard time staying steady with that long pistol grip


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You may want to try it with a Harris Bipod (13" or better rise). You'll probably need a adapter to hook it up to the forend, but I would think that rifle would do better then that. Use some sand bags to help satabalize the butt end. I've seen some AR's do as well as some bolt guns on accuracy. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> I think the pistol grip made it hard for me to steady it on the bench, so it frustrated me a bit


I've heard the pistol grip takes a while to get used to. If it continues to give you problems, I'll take the whole rig off your hands for cheap !!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > I think the pistol grip made it hard for me to steady it on the bench, so it frustrated me a bit
> 
> 
> I've heard the pistol grip takes a while to get used to. If it continues to give you problems, I'll take the whole rig off your hands for cheap !!


I'd be happy to to alleviate your problems for even cheaper.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the pistol grip made it hard for me to steady it on the bench, so it frustrated me a bit
> ...


If I cant learn to use it, I may have to take you up on that


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

With my bushmaster if I took my time I could group every two or three shots within a nickel at 100 yards just using the bulk lake city fmj ammo. Im sure I could have done better with a better load and more patience. I still have a 200 yard target some where stuck to my ammo can I will try to find it to load it up. Oh and earlier when I mentioned my scope having bad eye relief it was more my neck would get sore trying to keep my cheek down on my awkard stock. A guy at the gun club suggested wrapping a towel tightly around it to raise up my cheek but I didnt want to ugly my bada$$ looking gun so never tried it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a Lead-Sled or something similar to get it sighted in better. 
Good or bad idea?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

$$$$$$$$ I don't know what they cost but you can purchase a small fold down table at COSTCO (SAMS) and use some sand bags stacked or a Harris Bipod and I'll bet you will see those groups shrink like you was swimming in cold water. :shock:









:lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> $$$$$$$$ I don't know what they cost but you can purchase a small fold down table at COSTCO (SAMS) and use some sand bags stacked or a Harris Bipod and I'll bet you will see those groups shrink like you was swimming in cold water. :shock:
> :lol:


Ha ha good advice. I was thinking of getting a bench rest Harris bi-pod. I have a bi-pod on my .204 and love it. 
I was using a small leather rifle rest I usually shoot with on the AR, but I was so darn shakey with not being able to get my cheek rested on the stock and figuring out how to hold the pistol grip steady. 
Maybe just an off day for me?


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Now I am just thinking out loud here...
I just bought a Nikon scope with the BDC reticle. I put it on a Rem 700 in 270. The owners manual said the drop points work best with ammo that travels around 2700/2800 FPS. Now I am wondering if high velocity 223 rounds (some over 3400 FPS) are going to end up hitting high? Did you say it was a varmit special? I wonder if they have compensated for a higher velocity round. Would this effect the point of impact?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JTW said:


> Now I am just thinking out loud here...
> I just bought a Nikon scope with the BDC reticle. I put it on a Rem 700 in 270. The owners manual said the drop points work best with ammo that travels around 2700/2800 FPS. Now I am wondering if high velocity 223 rounds (some over 3400 FPS) are going to end up hitting high? Did you say it was a varmit special? I wonder if they have compensated for a higher velocity round. Would this effect the point of impact?


I was wondering the same thing. My scope's manual says to shoot a 55gr bullet at 3200 fps.
So what if I am shooting slower than that? Does the inverse happen?


----------

